# Maskow: 50 cubes multiblind attempts



## Maskow (Oct 15, 2014)

Hello!
I had a very very very long break. My last home BIG MBLD attempt was in July. July 2013 ^ _ ^

I really want back to the MBLD and improve my WR few times more 
So now I'm starting with 50 cubes attempts and I will do only 50 cubes attempts until it will be done under 1 hour.
Here is my first video, I did it today, it's completely not my full skill [as I said: very long break]
but it's better than I expected. I think that I will improve very fast now. We will se what will be tomorrow 

1st attempt: 47/50, 1h17:05 [15 X 2014] VIDEO


Spoiler








Memo analysis:
One year ago I was able to memorise a pack of 8 cubes in ~4:30 : P

1st pack: 5:16 [slow]
2nd pack: 5:57 [slow]
3rd pack: 6:46 [very slow]
1-24 recheck: 4:09 [slow]

4th pack: 6:24 [very slow]
5th pack: 6:55 [very slow]
6th pack: 7:10 [very slow]
25-48 recheck: 4:23 [slow]

49th cube: 45 seconds [very slow]
50th cube: 29 seconds [very slow]

Memo: 48:14 [57.88s/cube]
Solve: 28:51 [34.62s/cube]

time 1:17:05 [1:32.5/cube]

I need 1:12/cube. Not bad. Accuracy was very good and DNFs was because of really really stupid reasons.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------

2nd attempt: 45/50, 1h08:59 [16 X 2014] VIDEO


Spoiler








2nd day = 2nd attempt
Not good, only 45 cubes solved but time is much more better.

Memo analysis:
I cut last recheck for cubes 41-48 and I solved them first.

1st pack: 5:30 [+0:14]
2nd pack: 5:19 [-0:38]
3rd pack: 5:24 [-1:22]
1-24 recheck: 3:47 [-0:22]

4th pack: 5:47 [-0:37]
5th pack: 6:13 [-0:42]
25-40 recheck: 2:54 [-1:29]

6th pack: 6:44 [-0:26]
49th cube: 36 seconds [-0:09]
50th cube: 23 seconds [-0:06]

total improvement at memo: 5:37
Only 1:29 by cutting one recheck, 4:08 by "better skill than yesterday" : P

memo: 42:37 [51.14s/cube] [-6.74s/cube]
solve: 26:22 [31.64s/cube] [-2.98s/cube]

total: 1h08:59 [1:22.78/cube]

I need sub1:12/cube. It's only another 10.78s/cube faster than now. Not bad.
I'm ready for tomorrow 



------------------------------------------------------------

3rd attempt: 41/50, 1h10:40 [17 X 2014] - no video


Spoiler



It couldn't work today. In yesterday attempt I still remembered few cubes from my first attempt and I failed almost two cubes because of that. In this attempt I remembered few cubes from first attempt and few cubes from second attempt ; O It really really really couldn't work.

I never had this problem before in that scale. The easiest explanation is that after a break and with too long memo time in previous attempts (because I'm not sure about my skill now) I did it too good : P

What will I do now? I will rest one day and come back on Sunday. I hope it will be enough. Then we will see.



------------------------------------------------------------

4th attempt: DNF [19 X 2014] - no video



Spoiler



I was sick, I took some medicaments, it completely destroyed my concentration. This attempt had no sense. After ~46 minutes memo I gave up after solving 4 of 5 first cubes in next 10 minutes : P



------------------------------------------------------------

5th attempt: 45/50, 1h11:06 [20 X 2014] - no video



Spoiler



memo time: 42:59 [51.58s/cube]
solve time: 28:07 [33.74s/cube]

New 'PB' for now: first 8 cubes memorised in 4:44, it's a good time.
Still some problems with concentration killed me later but this attempt shows me that I can do it and it is possible to do it faster : P
I did memo in the same way as in 2nd attempt.

My calculations says that with full concentration I should do memo in sub40 and solve in max 25 minutes very easily now, it will be full attempt in less than 65 minutes.

Next attempt: Tomorrow




------------------------------------------------------------

6th attempt: 47/50, 64:25.00 [21 X 2014] - VIDEO



Spoiler








3 DNFs but who cares? Next WR can be done even with 4 DNFs : P

I did big improvement today. What's change? My "speak memo to myself" system is back to me. I was speaking all the time. Now we should wait for my random hands moves, I hope it will back too ^ _ ^

Memo analysis:
compared to 2nd attempt [the best one]

1st pack: 5:11 [-0:19]
2nd pack: 5:14 [-0:05]
3rd pack: 5:48 [+0:24]
1-24 recheck: 3:32 [-0:15]

4th pack: 5:42 [-0:05]
5th pack: 6:02 [-0:11]
25-40 recheck: 2:23 [-0:31]

6th pack: 5:25 [-1:19]

49th cube: 37 seconds [+0:01]
50th cube: 27 seconds [+0:04]

total improvement at memo: 2:16
Still can be even few minutes faster.

memo time: 40:21 [-2:16]
solve time: 24:04 [-2:18]
total time: 1h04:25 [-4:34]

memo/cube: 48.42s [-2.72s/cube]
solve/cube: 28.88 [-2.78s/cube]
total/cube: 1:17.30 [-5.5s/cube]

I need sub1:12/cube. It's only another 5.30s/cube faster than now. It's completely possible. Maybe not tomorrow but it will be done : P

Next attempt: Tomorrow



------------------------------------------------------------

7th attempt: 43/50, 65:05.51 [22 X 2014] - no video



Spoiler



Memo time: 40:17 [48.34s/cube] <<< it's PB by 4 seconds ^ _ ^
Solve time: 25:34 [30.68s/cube] <<< not bad but in this attempt I have few pauses. Usually I don't have any pauses.

And too many DNFs. There were some things that disturbed me in this attempt and my memo wasn't perfect.

I have now 4 days in a row with 50 cubes attempt. I'm also very exhausted because of physical training. I will take day off tomorrow and I will be back with new result on Friday. I really believe it will help.



------------------------------------------------------------

attempt number 7 and 1/2 [24 X 2014]



Spoiler



Random accident forced me to stop the attempt after 20 minutes. I am sooo sad, because this attempt had a potential to be really fast. But there is a hope that tomorrow I won't be slower ^ _ ^

Next attempt: Tomorrow



------------------------------------------------------------

8th attempt: 47/50, 64:32.60 [25 X 2014] - no video



Spoiler



Memo time: 38:16 (45.92s/cube) <<< PB, really really nice time, it's a first sub40
Solve time: 26:16 (31.52s/cube) <<< bad, bad time, I had few pauses

And it's not even PB. Still 6th attempt is the best one.



------------------------------------------------------------

9th attempt: 47/50 [again], 63:43 [28 X 2014] - no video



Spoiler



Memo time: 40:04 (48.08s/cube)
Solve time: 23:39 (28.38s/cube)/
total: 76.46s/cube

It's PB for 50 cubes. I'm happy that my accuracy is still 47/50, it's enough for WR ^ _ ^ And I need only 4.46s per cube less to do it in 60 minutes. Memo was too slow, I have no idea what happened but after ~20 minutes I lost all energy for fast memo (I should eat more ^ _ ^). This solve time is also PB but it still can be faster. Plan for now: Memo in sub37 minutes and solve in sub23 and it's done.

Next attempt: Tomorrow.



------------------------------------------------------------

10th attempt: 44/50, 62:41 [29 X 2014] - no video



Spoiler



memo 40:24 (48.48s/cube)
solve 22:17 (26.74s/cube)
total 62:41 (75.22s/cube)

I need only 3.22s/cube less. Bad accuracy but I checked the DNFs and it looks like I am an idiot who can't solve cube correctly even with perfect memo xD Solve time is awesome. Memo should be faster. I have no idea why memo don't want to be faster.

Next attempt: Tomorrow.



------------------------------------------------------------

11th attempt: 49/50, 58:25 [30 X 2014] - VIDEO, UWR



Spoiler








UWR by 7 points xD

It's my 11th attempt for 50 cubes.
The reason of one DNF? I forgot the word "MULTIBLINDFOLD" in my memo XD

-------------------------------------

Memo time compared to 6th attempt (last video):

1st pack: 4:59 [-0:12]
2nd pack: 4:53 [-0:21]
3rd pack: 5:04 [-0:44]
1-24 recheck: 3:48 [+0:16]

4th pack: 4:58 [-0:44]
5th pack: 5:25 [-0:37]
25-40 recheck: 2:27 [+0:04]

6th pack: 5:06 [-0:19]

49th cube: 39 seconds [+0:02]
50th cube: 17 seconds [-0:10]

memo: 37:36 [-2:45]
solve: 20:49 [-3:15]
total: 58:25 [-6:00]

memo/cube: 45.12s [-3.30s/cube]
solve/cube: 24.98s [-3.90s/cube]
total: 70.1s [-7.20s/cube]



------------------------------------------------------------

12th attempt: 47/50, 61:08 [1 XI 2014] - no video



Spoiler



memo: 38:58 (46.76s/cube)
solve: 22:10 (26.60s/cube)

total: 61:08 (73.36s/cube)

It was also 45/50 60:00, ALMOST over WR, I need 46/50.
I solved 3 cubes after time but one of them was a DNF ^ _ ^
I ended the solve for 46/50 in 60:08 XD



------------------------------------------------------------

13th attempt: 48/50, 60:43 [3 XI 2014] - no video



Spoiler



memo 40:10 (48.20s/cube)
solve 20:33 (24.66s/cube)
total 60:43 (72.86s/cube)

And it was also 46/50 60:00 <<< still better than WR ^ _ ^
I had 2 hard days, tomorrow memo should be faster.

Yep, next attempt: Tomorrow



------------------------------------------------------------

14th attempt: 46/50, 59:42 [4 XI 2014]



Spoiler



memo 38:35 (46.30s/cube)
solve 21:07 (25.34s/cube)
total 59:42 (71.64s/cube)

It's 3rd over WR. Not bad ^ _ ^
Next attempt: Tomorrow


----------



## the super cuber (Oct 15, 2014)

Just saw the video, great job! I am very happy that you are getting serious again for Mbld and good luck for getting 50 officially!


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 15, 2014)

Whoa... O_O


----------



## Iggy (Oct 15, 2014)

Yay, welcome back


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 15, 2014)

Wat


----------



## DGCubes (Oct 15, 2014)

Great job, Maskow! I love watching these vids. So triumphant at the end!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 15, 2014)

*Maskow: MBLD 47/50, 1h17 - will be sub1!*

I was discussing at comp this weekend how since your results have been going down that maybe the 41 points would never be broken. Now I'm excited to see 50/50 =D


----------



## Randomno (Oct 15, 2014)

Well 47 is a bigger number than 41... 50/50 sub-1 would be really awesome.

Maskow's pretty much the Feliks of BLD... Or maybe Feliks is the Maskow of normal solving?


----------



## Jimmy Liu (Oct 15, 2014)

We are witnessing another epic world record coming soon.


----------



## Mikel (Oct 15, 2014)

He's back



Spoiler













Welcome back Maskow! I'm excited to see what success you will achieve this time.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 15, 2014)

Get the popcorn ready, this looks like it cound get exciting.


----------



## stoic (Oct 15, 2014)

Good luck!!!


----------



## NewCuber000 (Oct 15, 2014)

You're really gonna make sure nobody else gets that multi blind record, aren't you


----------



## qqwref (Oct 15, 2014)

You are awesome Maskow! Glad to see you back!


----------



## Chree (Oct 15, 2014)

This is amazing!

Kinda dumb question... if this particular attempt happened in a comp, would every cube left unfinished after the 1 hour mark be a DNF and -1 each?

(I don't ask this to denigrate Maskow's accomplishment at all... this really was extremely entertaining to see)


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 15, 2014)

Chree said:


> Kinda dumb question... if this particular attempt happened in a comp, would every cube left unfinished after the 1 hour mark be a DNF and -1 each?



Yes.


----------



## STOCKY7 (Oct 16, 2014)

wait what... 50 cubes!

that's mental!


----------



## JasonDL13 (Oct 16, 2014)

In the description it says that it was dedicated to me 
Probably because on every video I was commenting for multi blind videos lol
The description made my day though.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 16, 2014)

Nice job Maskow, good to see you back!

You'll be sub-1 in no time.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 16, 2014)

I know that two more cubes will make it that much more challenging, but I think that you should go for 52 instead so that you can double Grzegorz's MBLD rank.


----------



## ichcubegerne (Oct 16, 2014)

How I wrote in youtube: You are back in business


----------



## Maskow (Oct 16, 2014)

I added 2nd attempt.
I need a moderator to change thread title to the "Maskow: 50 cubes attempts". Where can I find them? : D




cube-o-holic said:


> I was discussing at comp this weekend how since your results have been going down that maybe the 41 points would never be broken. Now I'm excited to see 50/50 =D



I'm definitely the first real MBLD solver. It was my first main event, it was always my main event. I don't know anyone else who's main event is MBLD ^ _ ^ (tell me if I'm wrong)
But it doesn't mean I'm the last one. It's really easier than it look : PPP We only need more people interested in MBLD.




NewCuber000 said:


> You're really gonna make sure nobody else gets that multi blind record, aren't you



That was a plan. Now you know my plan. I need to kill you : (



Chree said:


> Kinda dumb question... if this particular attempt happened in a comp, would every cube left unfinished after the 1 hour mark be a DNF and -1 each?



Of course 
But I didn't care about that. It's only a training.



JasonDL13 said:


> In the description it says that it was dedicated to me
> Probably because on every video I was commenting for multi blind videos lol
> The description made my day though.



Yes, it was a reason.
I remembered you asking about it again and again 
Thanks for that.


----------



## Iggy (Oct 16, 2014)

Nice 2nd attempt  You've always motivated me to do more MBLD

Edit: I just realised that you stopped doing all those random actions you do when reviewing


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 16, 2014)

Maskow said:


> I added 2nd attempt.
> I need a moderator to change thread title to the "Maskow: 50 cubes attempts". Where can I find them? : D
> .


You could PM them. Fastest way to get things done.

Actually since they're constantly around in the forums I'm sure one mod will see this and change it.


----------



## Chree (Oct 16, 2014)

Maskow said:


> I Of course
> But I didn't care about that. It's only a training.



Definitely. It's so cool that you can do that many. Can't wait to see the times start to creep down


----------



## JasonDL13 (Oct 17, 2014)

Maskow said:


> I'm definitely the first real MBLD solver. It was my first main event, it was always my main event. I don't know anyone else who's main event is MBLD ^ _ ^ (tell me if I'm wrong)
> But it doesn't mean I'm the last one. It's really easier than it look : PPP We only need more people interested in MBLD.



You've done good job in getting me intrested in multi blind. It is/will be my main event. I may have gotten only one success but there's no reason after practice that I can't be as good as you (which probably wont happen, though )

My goal is to beat Erik Limeback and get the Canadian National Record. I like Multiblind because it's the only event were TPS and look ahead (ect.) doesn't need to be in speed solving, other then FMC but I don't like FMC. It's more of a memory sport and I like memory sports more then Rubik's Cubes. However we can combined them both and make it 2x as fun!


----------



## zhangcy (Oct 17, 2014)

YOU CAN MAKE IT ！


----------



## Deathranger999 (Oct 17, 2014)

You are an absolute beast, Maskow. Keep up the amazing practice! I have faith in you that you'll blow that 41/41 out of the water with a lovely 50/50!


----------



## szalejot (Oct 17, 2014)

Wow!
Nice to know you are back


----------



## Maskow (Oct 17, 2014)

I added 3rd attempt. Very very bad attempt  For explanation look in the spoiler in first post.




Iggy said:


> I just realised that you stopped doing all those random actions you do when reviewing



Yea, I never controlled it and I never want. It always was or not and I didn't know why. Now I'm probably too old and too tired of life 



JasonDL13 said:


> You've done good job in getting me intrested in multi blind. It is/will be my main event. I may have gotten only one success but there's no reason after practice that I can't be as good as you (which probably wont happen, though )
> 
> My goal is to beat Erik Limeback and get the Canadian National Record. I like Multiblind because it's the only event were TPS and look ahead (ect.) doesn't need to be in speed solving, other then FMC but I don't like FMC. It's more of a memory sport and I like memory sports more then Rubik's Cubes. However we can combined them both and make it 2x as fun!



I'm proud of myself xD
Look: my first MBLD attempt ever was 2/3 in ~45 minutes when my single was about ~5 minutes. Then I started to do one attempt per day for long time. And it works and progress was very fast. The only thing you need is *regular* practice : P And in the beginning the method isn't important, it's all about memory. I did my first 25 cubes in 1 hour with TuRBo edges and Old Pochmann corners, it was in total ~13 algs ^ _ ^
Make a good memory system, use a memory palace, and it can be fun.



Deathranger999 said:


> You are an absolute beast, Maskow. Keep up the amazing practice! I have faith in you that you'll blow that 41/41 out of the water with a lovely 50/50!



Nooooo, 46/50 will be enough for first official attempt : P
I want to beat it few more times, not only once. It's funny. I really failed with this 41/41, the plan was that I will do 2 DNFs and beat the WR one more time with 41 cubes xD


----------



## Deathranger999 (Oct 17, 2014)

Maskow said:


> I added 3rd attempt. Very very bad attempt  For explanation look in the spoiler in first post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL Maskow you are devious. XD How did you manage to get 41/41, then? Did you just forget to DNF? XD


----------



## Bryan Chia (Oct 17, 2014)

That's amazing, Maskow !


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Oct 17, 2014)

Great job. I am looking forward to sunday. 
I was really wondering why you dont have any problems about forgetting the previous memo fast enough, because i DO KNOW that problem.
Good to see, that this also happenes to you. I was going to ask how you manage to do that but now i relaized, that you have the same kind of issues.
Of course its not GOOD that this happenes to you but it makes me feel better, because i thought you can just delete all the images from your journeys without any problems  How many locations do you use? Do you have to use exactly the same ones on every 50 cubes attempt?

Greettings, Dennis


----------



## JasonDL13 (Oct 17, 2014)

Will you upload the 41/50 video?

(Also: I'm doing 1 attempt per day using Old Pochmann only, I'll get good at MBLD some how!)


----------



## Chree (Oct 17, 2014)

Maskow said:


> I added 3rd attempt. Very very bad attempt  For explanation look in the spoiler in first post.



Even 41/50 beats the #2 spot in the world. I wouldn't be too hard on yourself. Although, I believe this is what Chris would call Inwardly Competitive.


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 17, 2014)

JasonDL13 said:


> My goal is to beat Erik Limeback and get the Canadian National Record. I like Multiblind because it's the only event were TPS and look ahead (ect.) doesn't need to be in speed solving, other then FMC but I don't like FMC. It's more of a memory sport and I like memory sports more then Rubik's Cubes. However we can combined them both and make it 2x as fun!



That's one of my goals too.  We'll see who does it first..


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 17, 2014)

I don't know if this works (or has been attempted), but after solving the 50 cubes, could you take the tour backwards and erase/make the spots blank again so it is easier to remember the next memo?


----------



## JasonDL13 (Oct 17, 2014)

penguinz7 said:


> That's one of my goals too.  We'll see who does it first..



DON'T PRESSURE ME!!

Just kidding, good luck  Even if you end up better then I do it's still fun, and vis-versa


----------



## Maskow (Oct 20, 2014)

I added 4th and 5th attempts. Next will be tomorrow. I had some problems so they aren't great but there is hope for better ones in near future ^ _ ^



Deathranger999 said:


> LOL Maskow you are devious. XD How did you manage to get 41/41, then? Did you just forget to DNF? XD



I never can be sure if I solved everything correctly or not, it's not that easy : P



DennisStrehlau said:


> Great job. I am looking forward to sunday.
> I was really wondering why you dont have any problems about forgetting the previous memo fast enough, because i DO KNOW that problem.
> Good to see, that this also happenes to you. I was going to ask how you manage to do that but now i relaized, that you have the same kind of issues.
> Of course its not GOOD that this happenes to you but it makes me feel better, because i thought you can just delete all the images from your journeys without any problems  How many locations do you use? Do you have to use exactly the same ones on every 50 cubes attempt?
> ...



Yes, I use the same ones for every 50 cubes attempts. I don't have really more places than 50 [When I did attempt for 100 cubes I improvised]. BUT if you are very experienced and you know how long should your memo be and you can read cubes that fast to do it in that time and you use your roman room correctly [use more imagination] you can eliminate this problem. You will only remember them as long as you need and not very longer. I didn't have this problem one year ago, this is why I never made more places.



JasonDL13 said:


> Will you upload the 41/50 video?
> 
> (Also: I'm doing 1 attempt per day using Old Pochmann only, I'll get good at MBLD some how!)



No, I won't. I will upload only videos of better attempts (better in any meaning), I really don't need to spam my channel with one attempt per day if they are so weak : P

Good luck with your multi


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 20, 2014)

JasonDL13 said:


> My goal is to beat Erik Limeback and get the Canadian National Record. I like Multiblind because it's the only event were TPS and look ahead (ect.) doesn't need to be in speed solving, other then FMC but I don't like FMC.





penguinz7 said:


> That's one of my goals too.  We'll see who does it first..



Guess who else's goal this is?


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 20, 2014)

Maskow said:


> I'm definitely the first real MBLD solver. It was my first main event, it was always my main event. I don't know anyone else who's main event is MBLD ^ _ ^ (tell me if I'm wrong)


I think you are wrong: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006MOND01
He was really seriously practising big memo. I visited his house in Japan almost 5 years ago and he was practising a journey with a hundred pictures. It had taken him years to get to his level.
A year before that I had met Wicaksono Adi who was very quickly developing.
Both have stopped cubing a couple of years ago and never developed your speed of memo and execution, but they were very serious
http://www.mzrg.com/rubik/multi.shtml


----------



## tseitsei (Oct 20, 2014)

AvGalen said:


> I think you are wrong: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006MOND01
> He was really seriously practising big memo. I visited his house in Japan almost 5 years ago and he was practising a journey with a hundred pictures. It had taken him years to get to his level.
> A year before that I had met Wicaksono Adi who was very quickly developing.
> Both have stopped cubing a couple of years ago and never developed your speed of memo and execution, but they were very serious
> http://www.mzrg.com/rubik/multi.shtml


I find it Hard to believe that 9/10 result takes years of practise...


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 20, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> I find it Hard to believe that 9/10 result takes years of practise...


Look at his multiBLD old results. They're good... Right?


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 20, 2014)

One of the best BLD threads ever. Looking forward to that 50/50 sub-60


----------



## tseitsei (Oct 20, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Look at his multiBLD old results. They're good... Right?



Yeah. I missed that but still the attempt was 6 hours so 50 cubes is not really that impressive... it's less than 10 cubes/hour. If someone would practise seriously for years I would expect them to be much better. No offense to anyone that's just what I think. For comparison: I did my first mbld attempt after Euros so less than 2 months ago and now I am already able to fit 17 cubes in an hour...


----------



## JediJupiter (Oct 20, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> Yeah. I missed that but still the attempt was 6 hours so 50 cubes is not really that impressive... it's less than 10 cubes/hour. If someone would practise seriously for years I would expect them to be much better. No offense to anyone that's just what I think. For comparison: I did my first mbld attempt after Euros so less than 2 months ago and now I am already able to fit 17 cubes in an hour...


It doesn't matter how good they got, it was a great achievement for them at the time and they dedicated a lot of time to it. He never said they were good, just that they also practised it seriously.


----------



## Goosly (Oct 20, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> The attempt was 6 hours so 50 cubes is not really that impressive... it's less than 10 cubes/hour.



50 cubes is not impressive? Not sure if serious or just trolling...


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 20, 2014)

Goosly said:


> 50 cubes is not impressive? Not sure if serious or just trolling...


I really doubt he's trolling.


----------



## tseitsei (Oct 20, 2014)

Goosly said:


> 50 cubes is not impressive? Not sure if serious or just trolling...


I don't troll. I Never do.

50 cubes is alot but 6 hours is also a lot. I mean, do you find for example 13/13 mbld new style particurarly impressive? Because I don't. And 50 cubes in 6 hours is only 8.something cubes/hour. That really isn't much if you know what you are doing...


----------



## Goosly (Oct 20, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> I mean, do you find for example 13/13 mbld new style particurarly impressive? Because I don't.



I do.


----------



## asierrayk (Oct 20, 2014)

First of all congratulations!!! I am pretty sure you can do it 



Maskow said:


> I'm definitely the first real MBLD solver. It was my first main event, it was always my main event. I don't know anyone else who's main event is MBLD ^ _ ^ (tell me if I'm wrong)
> But it doesn't mean I'm the last one. It's really easier than it look : PPP We only need more people interested in MBLD.
> Thanks for that.


 I am really interested in MBLD, and I would like to see some video of you giving tips. I know you have one in Polish but I dont understand it at all . Now im trying 13 cubes and my PB is only 10/11 ~50 mins

My youtube channel http://www.youtube.com/asierrayk


----------



## tseitsei (Oct 20, 2014)

Goosly said:


> I do.



Ok. Then we kind of disagree here but that's ok.

Don't get me wrong tough. I think 13/13 (or even attempting 50 cubes old style) is quite good result but just not good or impressive if someone has REALLY practised SERIOUSLY for YEARS.


----------



## Deathranger999 (Oct 20, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> Ok. Then we kind of disagree here but that's ok.
> 
> Don't get me wrong tough. I think 13/13 (or even attempting 50 cubes old style) is quite good result but just not good or impressive if someone has REALLY practised SERIOUSLY for YEARS.



Wait...you don't think years of practice and devotion makes something impressive? Or am I getting this wrong?


----------



## tim (Oct 21, 2014)

Maskow said:


> I'm definitely the first real MBLD solver. It was my first main event, it was always my main event. I don't know anyone else who's main event is MBLD ^ _ ^ (tell me if I'm wrong)
> But it doesn't mean I'm the last one. It's really easier than it look : PPP We only need more people interested in MBLD.



It was my main event as well.



Deathranger999 said:


> Wait...you don't think years of practice and devotion makes something impressive? Or am I getting this wrong?



Devotion itself might be impressive, the result achieved through it isn't necessarily impressive though. I think that's what he's getting at.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 21, 2014)

I'll add myself to the list of people whose main event is MBLD.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 21, 2014)

Keep in mind that when Mondo was doing multi there was little point in going super fast, it was all about doing as many cubes as possible. I don't think he ever really got fast at it but the number of cubes he was capable of was quite incredible for the time.

In 2007 he had 11/12 in competition, with the WR at the time being just 5/5 - unfortunately the rules at the time placed any N/N above any other result, so that didn't even win the competition. Then in 2008 he did 17/18 in competition, with the WR being 10/10, same problem. It's important to remember that these numbers of cubes were huge for the time, and Tim's 24/24 shocked many people, especially since 10/10 was the previous WR  I don't think it's fair to compare Mondo's results to the standards of today when there is so much more competition in the event, and so much better results showing what is possible.


----------



## CuberM (Oct 21, 2014)

I can't wait till you beat your WR


----------



## tseitsei (Oct 21, 2014)

Deathranger999 said:


> Wait...you don't think years of practice and devotion makes something impressive? Or am I getting this wrong?



That is correct. The post below already says what I think quite well.



tim said:


> Devotion itself might be impressive, the result achieved through it isn't necessarily impressive though. I think that's what he's getting at.





qqwref said:


> Keep in mind that when Mondo was doing multi there was little point in going super fast, it was all about doing as many cubes as possible. I don't think he ever really got fast at it but the number of cubes he was capable of was quite incredible for the time.
> 
> In 2007 he had 11/12 in competition, with the WR at the time being just 5/5 - unfortunately the rules at the time placed any N/N above any other result, so that didn't even win the competition. Then in 2008 he did 17/18 in competition, with the WR being 10/10, same problem. It's important to remember that these numbers of cubes were huge for the time, and Tim's 24/24 shocked many people, especially since 10/10 was the previous WR  I don't think it's fair to compare Mondo's results to the standards of today when there is so much more competition in the event, and so much better results showing what is possible.



Ok, 17/18 is starting to be somewhat impressive, but still if someone practises for years seriously I am quite sure he (or she) could do much better.

The point that multibld wasn't nearly as developed back then as it is today is actually a good one and I don't really know that much about the "old times" to comment on that topic


----------



## Ollie (Oct 21, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> That is correct. The post below already says what I think quite well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I could go as far as to say that anything below 20 points isn't that impressive anymore (I'm not even that impressed with my own 25/27) since Maskow has shown that attempts in the 25 point region are possible with more basic methods. 100% attempts are the most impressive for me, nowadays, but only Maskow and Grzegorz's official times are really impressive at the moment.


----------



## Maskow (Oct 21, 2014)

I added 6th attempt. It was a good attempt ^ _ ^



AvGalen said:


> I think you are wrong: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006MOND01
> He was really seriously practising big memo. I visited his house in Japan almost 5 years ago and he was practising a journey with a hundred pictures. It had taken him years to get to his level.
> A year before that I had met Wicaksono Adi who was very quickly developing.
> Both have stopped cubing a couple of years ago and never developed your speed of memo and execution, but they were very serious
> http://www.mzrg.com/rubik/multi.shtml



Of course I know them. But I don't believe that they really was that serious. It was not-much-time-involving hobby for them I guess. For me it was always something more. I always calculated everything, checked what can I do better, faster, improve every aspect of my multi. The diet, physical sport for better concentration, 30 pills per day for better memory. Seconds are important. I remember times when I practiced MBLD 1 hour attempt 2 times per day everyday. I was half-professional, it was my JOB : P But my own stupidity and two addictions stopped me for over one year. My dream always was to be true 100% professional speedcuber and practice MBLD in professional conditions. Now I'm back and I really believe it will be possible in near future (sponsors, sposnsors, sponsors, of course it's not that easy). I have ideas how to improve MBLD to the much higher level but it will need months or even years of full days practice. It's serious business for me, this is why nobody is even close to me  This is why I don't have time for 4x4 and 5x5.

Of course I respect them. They were my idols when I started. Then I became faster than they after 5 months, from zero, using old pochmann method only : P Maybe this is the reason why I just forgot them easily.



asierrayk said:


> I am really interested in MBLD, and I would like to see some video of you giving tips. I know you have one in Polish but I dont understand it at all . Now im trying 13 cubes and my PB is only 10/11 ~50 mins



I'm glad to read that. Maybe it will be a good idea to share my MBLD experience with all of you and help you avoid all the mistakes I did in the past. It will be very nice to see more people doing 30 or even 40+ cubes official : P [and believe me or not: it's not that hard and you don't need to devote all your life for it, I wasted a lot of time]


----------



## tseitsei (Oct 21, 2014)

Wow! much GJ on the last attempt  I believe you can do it in sub-hour soon enough 

Now THIS is what I call IMPRESSIVE!


----------



## Iggy (Oct 21, 2014)

Almost there!


----------



## szalejot (Oct 21, 2014)

Maskow said:


> believe me or not: it's not that hard and you don't need to devote all your life for it



For me still you have to have memory skills far above average person to be able to do that.
I am little afraid to move to MBLD or BigBLD because I fear, that I will dedicate a lot of time for that and do not even achieve any success.


----------



## G2013 (Oct 21, 2014)

And I can't even do 2/2 MBLD xDDDDD


----------



## Randomno (Oct 21, 2014)

Maskow said:


> I added 6th attempt. It was a good attempt ^ _ ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What got you distracted from MBLD attempts?


----------



## G2013 (Oct 22, 2014)

Another question for you (for Maskow):

What amount of cubes do you think that is your limit (beside the time it takes)?


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Oct 22, 2014)

Yes, bring the hand motions back.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 22, 2014)

G2013 said:


> Another question for you (for Maskow):
> 
> What amount of cubes do you think that is your limit (beside the time it takes)?


He did 95/100 once. I am certain it's more than that.

I think we should set up a kickstarter or something to buy him a bulk order of cubes - he says he only has 50 now  They should all be the same type, which he'd choose. I'd probably drop a couple bucks towards it...


----------



## A Leman (Oct 22, 2014)

G2013 said:


> Another question for you (for Maskow):
> 
> What amount of cubes do you think that is your limit (beside the time it takes)?



From my perspective, there isn't a limit. The method of locations is always expandable since there is always another place to use. As a long term memory project, it would be very possible to do a 1000 cube Multi, but why bother? 

Maskow, I am very impressed by your dedication to MBLD. I did my first 2 long MBLD attempts of my life at US Nationals and they didn't go very well, but I really ENJOYED them and ended up doing 5 attempts that weekend. I bought cubes shortly afterwards and it's currently the only cubing event that I am practicing. You're always an inspiration to try harder. 

What is your opinion on diet? In particular, what foods do you think are helping your memory?


----------



## AJ Blair (Oct 22, 2014)

This is just incredible to watch. It makes sense that you'd need to alter various aspects of your life to reach these kinds of goals. Keep pushing it!


----------



## calci (Oct 22, 2014)

How do you remember flipped edges and twisted corners?


----------



## rowehessler (Oct 22, 2014)

I remember thinking 30 was the limit for me..WITH NO TIME LIMIT. this is insane. can't believe multi is getting to this level. keep it up maskow


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Oct 22, 2014)

Maskow said:


> Of course I know them. But I don't believe that they really was that serious. It was not-much-time-involving hobby for them I guess. For me it was always something more. I always calculated everything, checked what can I do better, faster, improve every aspect of my multi. The diet, physical sport for better concentration, 30 pills per day for better memory. Seconds are important. I remember times when I practiced MBLD 1 hour attempt 2 times per day everyday. I was half-professional, it was my JOB : P But my own stupidity and two addictions stopped me for over one year. My dream always was to be true 100% professional speedcuber and practice MBLD in professional conditions. Now I'm back and I really believe it will be possible in near future (sponsors, sposnsors, sponsors, of course it's not that easy). I have ideas how to improve MBLD to the much higher level but it will need months or even years of full days practice. It's serious business for me, this is why nobody is even close to me  This is why I don't have time for 4x4 and 5x5.


According to your definition of "serious," I don't think it's that you're the first serious MBLD solver ever. I think you're the first serious *cuber* ever. Feliks Zemdegs and company don't train like this. The best in the world at most events don't take it seriously to the extent that you do. No other cuber that I know of trains the way you do. You're right that you take it more seriously than everyone else, but I disagree that it's only the MBLD solvers that don't take it seriously.


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 22, 2014)

Amazing job Maskow!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Oct 22, 2014)

Nice 6th attempt! Hope you break the WR again soon!


----------



## bran (Oct 23, 2014)

Am I the only one who can't see his 6th attempt?


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Oct 23, 2014)

bran said:


> Am I the only one who can't see his 6th attempt?


Uhh, yeah. I think you are. Works fine for me. But here's the link.


----------



## Maskow (Oct 23, 2014)

Randomno said:


> What got you distracted from MBLD attempts?



Bad, bad things 



G2013 said:


> Another question for you (for Maskow):
> 
> What amount of cubes do you think that is your limit (beside the time it takes)?



Like qqwref and A Leman said: there is really no limit at all. Time is the only limit when you use good methods.



qqwref said:


> I think we should set up a kickstarter or something to buy him a bulk order of cubes - he says he only has 50 now  They should all be the same type, which he'd choose. I'd probably drop a couple bucks towards it...




I have ~140-150 cubes but some of them are really crap old cubes, even for old style MBLD. I still have an old plan to do a Guinness Wolrd Record with no time limit and maybe in 2015 I will have what I need to do that official. But until that time I'm sure I will try more than 100. I really want to do it in near future. How many? Depends by cubes I will have ^ _ ^



A Leman said:


> From my perspective, there isn't a limit. The method of locations is always expandable since there is always another place to use. As a long term memory project, it would be very possible to do a 1000 cube Multi, but why bother?
> 
> Maskow, I am very impressed by your dedication to MBLD. I did my first 2 long MBLD attempts of my life at US Nationals and they didn't go very well, but I really ENJOYED them and ended up doing 5 attempts that weekend. I bought cubes shortly afterwards and it's currently the only cubing event that I am practicing. You're always an inspiration to try harder.
> 
> What is your opinion on diet? In particular, what foods do you think are helping your memory?



I'm really happy that more people are getting interested in MBLD. I need some motivation 

Maybe it's not about a specific kind of food. It's more about balanced, calculated, healthy diet. Too much calories is bad for concentration, also too much sugar, alcohol (of course), and too much coffeine. MBLD is all about your concentration and if you want to be really serious you should do everything to improve your concentration skill. One hour is a long time. It's really hard to have full concentration on one task for one hour but if you can do it: you are a MBLD god ^ _ ^

It doesn't mean you can't eat any sugar or drink any alcohol. Of course you can: but better not everyday.
I based on some books about brain and on bodybuilders or other sports forums. These people know really much about diet.

When I started to practice it seriously it really changed my vision about what word concentration mean. The perfect concentration mean you do one task and don't think about anything else even for few seconds. And it can be done. It works. And if it works multiblindfold is 41/41 and you are a robot :tu

And I noticed that holding the diet on the competition influenced well on shaking hands. But if I eat too much calories or sugar: shaking hands are instantly back.


About the pills: of course I mean vitamins and other LEGAL substances. No drags. But also no "dietary supplements": they are usually absurdly expensive and have absurdly low amount of substances you want. Is that works? It's the only one thing I'm really not sure and cannot recommend.


----------



## Berd (Oct 23, 2014)

Haha, I've got my entire family hyped for your first success, good luck!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 23, 2014)

As you approach 50/50 in sub 60mins would you consider live streaming your attempts?


----------



## STOCKY7 (Oct 23, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> As you approach 50/50 in sub 60mins would you consider live streaming your attempts?



I'd so totally watch that!


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 23, 2014)

I would too!


----------



## ChickenWrap (Oct 23, 2014)

I would definitely watch that!


----------



## JasonDL13 (Oct 23, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> As you approach 50/50 in sub 60mins would you consider live streaming your attempts?



As cube-o-holic said, you would totally live stream your attempts, I would watch them even if they weren't sub 60 or 50/50. You should consider doing so.


----------



## CuberM (Oct 24, 2014)

That would be the best thing in the world.


----------



## STOCKY7 (Oct 24, 2014)

CuberM said:


> That would be the best thing in the world.



The best thing in the world would be being there and watching it live


----------



## Randomno (Oct 24, 2014)

STOCKY7 said:


> The best thing in the world would be being there and watching it live



The best thing in the world would be watching Maskow at a comp getting a new OWR and also beating 3BLD WR in one of the solves.


----------



## Torch (Oct 24, 2014)

Randomno said:


> The best thing in the world would be watching Maskow at a comp getting a new OWR and also beating 3BLD WR in one of the solves.



I doubt any of these things are good as _being_ Maskow breaking the WR.


----------



## STOCKY7 (Oct 24, 2014)

Torch said:


> I doubt any of these things are good as _being_ Maskow breaking the WR.



Ay, that be true


----------



## Randomno (Oct 24, 2014)

Torch said:


> I doubt any of these things are good as _being_ Maskow breaking the WR.



It'd be an easy way to learn Polish.


----------



## Maskow (Oct 25, 2014)

I added 8th attempt. Fast memo, slow solve, should be better. Next will be probably tomorrow : P



Berd said:


> Haha, I've got my entire family hyped for your first success, good luck!



xD



JasonDL13 said:


> As cube-o-holic said, you would totally live stream your attempts, I would watch them even if they weren't sub 60 or 50/50. You should consider doing so.



I usually start my attempts between 10 and 11, GMT +1. (or even +2 in this moment)
I really don't think it's a best time to live stream anything 

------------------------------------------------

About the rest of your conversation:
xD


----------



## JediJupiter (Oct 25, 2014)

Any time is good, we aren't all cooped up in one corner of the world.


----------



## Jakube (Oct 25, 2014)

You motivated me again, Maskow. Just ordered 5 new cubes for multi. 

My Bld is really bad at the moment. Haven't practiced BLD in years. All my BLD solves happen on competitions. 
Basically I forgot all of my letter pairs, haven't really a working system for storing the information, ... But surprisingly I still able to to multis of about 14-15 cubes in an hour. So I guess, if I work a little bit on my letter pair and my memorization system, I should be able to do 25 cubes again in no time.


----------



## JasonDL13 (Oct 25, 2014)

Maskow said:


> I usually start my attempts between 10 and 11, GMT +1. (or even +2 in this moment)
> I really don't think it's a best time to live stream anything



Good job on the memo for 8th attempt.

So, I live in Canada were the time zone is -8 PST. If you're time is +2, 10 is Midnight (assuming you mean 8AM). 11 is 1am (or 01).

I also have school, so staying up past 10 really isn't a good idea. However: I would gladly screw up my sleeping schedule on the weekend to watch a live stream.

And those times are just for me, there could be people in Poland or something wanting to watch when it's a perfect time for them.

I'm not forcing you to do anything if you want to go through the hassles of live streaming or just don't like the idea, that's fine. The videos are good too 

(Also, this was my 100th post!)


----------



## Maskow (Oct 28, 2014)

Ok, after 2 another days off I added 9th attempt - this attempt is definitely best attempt looking at time but I have this feeling that I failed it a lot and it can be done faaaaster very easily. Now I will be able to do one tomorrow, on Wednesday, Thursday and Friday. So after Friday I should have 12 attempts and I believe that it can be sub60, it will be that moment ^ _ ^


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Oct 28, 2014)

Maskow said:


> Ok, after 2 another days off I added 9th attempt - this attempt is definitely best attempt looking at time but I have this feeling that I failed it a lot and it can be done faaaaster very easily. Now I will be able to do one tomorrow, on Wednesday, Thursday and Friday. So after Friday I should have 12 attempts and I believe that it can be sub60, it will be that moment ^ _ ^



Very inspiring Maskow!
What do you think is going wrong on those cubes you failed?
Do you think that memo mistakes or execution mistakes are more common in MBLD?
I actually think its memo, but i am not sure.

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Randomno (Oct 28, 2014)

Wouldn't it be easier to do a 48 cubes at your next comp, then do all 50s after that?

47/50 = 44.

47/48 = 46.

Also you'll almost definitely get sub-1.


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 28, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to do a 48 cubes at your next comp, then do all 50s after that?
> 
> 47/50 = 44.
> 
> ...



Spamming 50s now will make 48s easier anyway. Might as well try for 50


----------



## Randomno (Oct 28, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Spamming 50s now will make 48s easier anyway. Might as well try for 50



Yeah but surely it's more fun trying to beat 46-48 than 41?


----------



## Rcuber123 (Oct 28, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to do a 48 cubes at your next comp, then do all 50s after that?
> 
> 47/50 = 44.
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure that he wants 50/50, not 48/48


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 28, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Yeah but surely it's more fun trying to beat 46-48 than 41?



If Maskow can get a 50/50 that would be even more amazing.


----------



## Randomno (Oct 28, 2014)

Rcuber123 said:


> I'm pretty sure that he wants 50/50, not 48/48



Doesn't mean it's not worth going for one.


----------



## Randomno (Oct 28, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> If Maskow can get a 50/50 that would be even more amazing.



Yeah, but it sounds like a good plan to try for that after an official 47/48 or 48/48.


----------



## tseitsei (Oct 28, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Yeah, but it sounds like a good plan to try for that after an official 47/48 or 48/48.



It actually doesnt sound that good plan. First of all doing 47/50 is easier than doing 47/47 I think because your accuracy doesnt need to be perfect... Also to be able to fit 50 cubes in hour you would need a certain "rhythm" (dont really know how to describe it better) for your memo which you need to practise. So of he wants 50/50 he might as well start practising it now (+he is already ridiculously close to sub-hour with 50 cubes


----------



## Maskow (Oct 29, 2014)

I added 10th attempt. It's definitely the fastest one.




DennisStrehlau said:


> What do you think is going wrong on those cubes you failed?
> Do you think that memo mistakes or execution mistakes are more common in MBLD?
> I actually think its memo, but i am not sure.



It's usually exeuction mistakes. I'm trying to solve everything as fast as it's possible and I don't really think about what my hands are doing. And sometimes they don't do what I want. The result: twisted pieces. It's the most common problem. The second problem is of course memo mistakes but it's not very often. And by memo mistakes I mean that I remember the wrong side of the piece - I don't look at cubes more than once if I don't need to so I usually can't correct this kind of mistakes.



Randomno said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to do a 48 cubes at your next comp, then do all 50s after that?
> 
> 47/50 = 44.
> 
> ...



Ehm. It's MUCH MORE easier to do 47/50 than 47/48. Of course in multiblindfold it's better to have 100% accuracy but it's really hard when you have 48-50 cubes and only 1 hour : P


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 29, 2014)

Nice time on your 10th attempt. You're getting close!


----------



## Maskow (Oct 30, 2014)

After only 15 days and 11 attempts it's done.
I added 11th attempt


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 30, 2014)

*Maskow: 50 cubes attempts*

48 points!!! Crazy. Are you going to continue training this hard?

It's a shame the final reaction is cut off.


----------



## FailCuber (Oct 30, 2014)

Maskow said:


> After only 15 days and 11 attempts it's done.
> I added 11th attempt


GJ!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 30, 2014)

Nice work man, that's awesome.


----------



## Ollie (Oct 30, 2014)

Insane  Almost double the amount of points for 2nd in the world...


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 30, 2014)

It has been DONE!!!!!!!


----------



## tseitsei (Oct 30, 2014)

This is by far the most amazing cubing achievement ever achieved. At least IMO. And reading from this thread what maskow has done to achieve this and how he has practised is just something truly inspiring and amazing  VGJ.

P.s. I dont know how hard/impossible it would be but gogogo
60/60 in 1hour!  1minute/cube would be cool


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 30, 2014)

I would type my thoughts on how insanely awesome this is, but I'd have to censor too many words. GJ.



Maskow said:


> The reason of one DNF? I forgot the world "MULTIBLINDFOLD" in my memo XD



Pretty sure that's going down in cubing history :tu


----------



## SpicyOranges (Oct 30, 2014)

I can't even do 2/2… congrats man, you deserve it.


----------



## TDM (Oct 30, 2014)

SpicyOranges said:


> I can't even do 2/2...


Me neither. Wow. This is amazing.


tseitsei said:


> This is by far the most amazing cubing achievement ever achieved. At least IMO. And reading from this thread what maskow has done to achieve this and how he has practised is just something truly inspiring and amazing  VGJ.
> 
> P.s. I dont know how hard/impossible it would be but gogogo
> 60/60 in 1hour!  1minute/cube would be cool


this


----------



## TeddyKGB (Oct 30, 2014)

This is just disgusting...


----------



## megaminxwin (Oct 30, 2014)

You beast.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 30, 2014)

Awesome achievement, and very fitting song.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Oct 30, 2014)

Unbelievable. I hope you keep practicing as seriously as you have been, even though you got a great success. 50/50 next, or 52 cube attempt. ^_^


----------



## STOCKY7 (Oct 30, 2014)

Absolutely insane!!!

Maskow you are a true legend!!

Now to replicate in competition... You got this.


----------



## Ingo (Oct 30, 2014)

Simply amazing. Mindblowing.


----------



## supercavitation (Oct 30, 2014)

Holy... that's incredible!! 

What character is the new mask?


----------



## qqwref (Oct 30, 2014)

Amazing! Will you go for 50/50? Or perhaps 52/52, one cube for each card in a deck?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 30, 2014)

qqwref said:


> Amazing! Will you go for 50/50? Or perhaps 52/52, one cube for each card in a deck?


52 would also double the second place MBLD score. Nice freaking job Maskow! You never cease to amaze me.


----------



## Deathranger999 (Oct 31, 2014)

Use more awesome Pokemon music for your official attempt (and I'm sure, success) video.


----------



## Maskow (Oct 31, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> 48 points!!! Crazy. Are you going to continue training this hard?
> 
> It's a shame the final reaction is cut off.



I am going to continiue training and still post my 50 cubes attempts here. I have 1 month to my next competitions and I'm still sure that I can cut another 4-5 minutes.
The "final reaction" was 15 minutes after solve. I didn't cut off anything in the video.



tseitsei said:


> P.s. I dont know how hard/impossible it would be but gogogo
> 60/60 in 1hour!  1minute/cube would be cool



It's definitely possible.



supercavitation said:


> What character is the new mask?



Mordekaiser es numero uno, hue hue hue hue.



qqwref said:


> Amazing! Will you go for 50/50? Or perhaps 52/52, one cube for each card in a deck?



I'm not sure if 50/50 sub1 will happen soon. 100% accuracy is very hard to get. It's sad that my result, current UWR by 7 points, won't be in your ranking because somebody did 50/50 in 5 hours ;]

And of course I will try more cubes. Maybe soon, but not now, I'm not ready.


----------



## goodatthis (Oct 31, 2014)

A quick question:

Lets say you're trying a new amount of cubes, like 50. Do you try to focus on accuracy first, and be as accurate as possible, and then work on speed, or do you work on speed first, then accuracy later?


----------



## qqwref (Oct 31, 2014)

Maskow said:


> I'm not sure if 50/50 sub1 will happen soon. 100% accuracy is very hard to get. It's sad that my result, current UWR by 7 points, won't be in your ranking because somebody did 50/50 in 5 hours ;]


Too bad, 50 is such a nice round number  You'll have to try some other number, or get a 50/50... hehe


----------



## Stefan (Oct 31, 2014)

qqwref said:


> Too bad, 50 is such a nice round number



54 is nice, too (number of stickers on a 3x3).


----------



## Randomno (Oct 31, 2014)

Stefan said:


> 54 is nice, too (number of stickers on a 3x3).



56 is nice too.

Number of pieces on a 2x4x7.


----------



## GG (Nov 1, 2014)

Randomno said:


> 56 is nice too.
> 
> Number of pieces on a 2x4x7.



No... I don't know if a 2x4x7 exists, but if one did it would have 100 stickers.

Two sides that are 2x4, (2x8) =16 stickers
Two sides that are 2x7, (2x14) = 28 stickers 
Two sides that are 4x7, (2x28) = 56 stickers

16+28+56=100 stickers


----------



## JediJupiter (Nov 1, 2014)

GG said:


> No... I don't know if a 2x4x7 exists, but if one did it would have 100 stickers.
> 
> Two sides that are 2x4, (2x8) =16 stickers
> Two sides that are 2x7, (2x14) = 28 stickers
> ...


He said pieces, in which case it is just 2x4x7 which is 56.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 1, 2014)

JediJupiter said:


> He said pieces, in which case it is just 2x4x7 which is 56.



a 2x4x7 does not have 56 pieces in the same way that a 6x6x6 does not have 216 pieces.

But let's not go off topic here. Maskow, you're amazing!


----------



## Maskow (Nov 1, 2014)

I added 12th attempt.
It seems like I still need some practice ;]


----------



## Jokern (Nov 1, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> a 2x4x7 does not have 56 pieces in the same way that a 6x6x6 does not have 216 pieces.
> 
> But let's not go off topic here. Maskow, you're amazing!



You are correct about the 6x6x6, but not about the 2x4x7. The 2x4x7 has 56 pieces just like the 2x2x2 has 8 pieces. If any side is 1 or 2 layers there is no "internal cubies" that would be counted by just multiplying the sides together.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 1, 2014)

Jokern said:


> You are correct about the 6x6x6, but not about the 2x4x7. The 2x4x7 has 56 pieces just like the 2x2x2 has 8 pieces. If any side is 1 or 2 layers there is no "internal cubies" that would be counted by just multiplying the sides together.



whoa whoa whoa a 2x2x2 does NOT have 8 pieces. Go count. 

(unless of course, you meant EXTERNAL pieces...)


----------



## Berd (Nov 1, 2014)

Hahaha, I got my friends to toast to your success at dinner


----------



## EMI (Nov 1, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> whoa whoa whoa a 2x2x2 does NOT have 8 pieces. Go count.
> 
> (unless of course, you meant EXTERNAL pieces...)



Of course he means external pieces, he's talking about memorizing the puzzles. Also I own a fully working 2x2x2 which is actually made of only eight pieces.


----------



## JasonDL13 (Nov 1, 2014)

I was talking talking to my friend on skype when I asked:

JasonDL13: Did I tell you about Maskow's accomplishment?
Friend: maybe
JasonDL13: MBLD 49/50, 58:25 UWR
Friend: *you talk so much about him idk*
Friend: lol

I thought that was kinda funny


----------



## Maskow (Nov 3, 2014)

I added 13th attempt.
Not bad attempt.
In next few days [3-4-5?] I will be able again to do one attempt per day ;]


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Nov 11, 2014)

Where have you been this week, Maskow?


----------



## arliny (Nov 18, 2014)

Yeah... We all w8 for ur sucess... And new UWR and WR.


----------



## MAttyMatt97 (Dec 12, 2014)

You are so incredible. I'm just getting into blindfold solving and want to move to 4BLD and MBLD. I average around 5 minutes for one 3BLD. What kind of cubes are you using in your videos?


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Dec 12, 2014)

MAttyMatt97 said:


> You are so incredible. I'm just getting into blindfold solving and want to move to 4BLD and MBLD. I average around 5 minutes for one 3BLD. What kind of cubes are you using in your videos?



I may be incorrect, but I'm fairly certain they're all DaYan ZhanChis.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 13, 2014)

Any new progress Maskow?


----------

